
Ask HN: How do you share code snippets with devs in your company? - onebyzero2506
I was wondering how you guys share code snippets across the company. You have an internal tool (or) you use gists from Github (or) any other third party tools? 
I am more curious about the responses from remote teams as collaboration is tricky here.
======
JohnFen
We generally do this through email.

